# Which colour do you like the most?



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I simply love the red. It's so attractive and the finish of the paint is breathtaking. I do understand there are wide range of colours. What do you guys think which one looks the best ???


----------



## Rusty (Sep 18, 2010)

I would probably have to say red, too. I used to like the black color in cars the most, it gives this solid, serious impression, LOL. But there's just something special the Cruze's red. Love it!


----------



## GoneCruze-in (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm getting Black Granite Metallic.


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

Black all the way


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

I love the red. That's the color they keep showing in ads and promotions. it's gorgeous, like a bad santa girl red.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have to say...I am biased on the question.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

The Tuape Grey matallic is very nice. But of course, I have one! It is really growing on me. I wasn't sure at first, but it looks really good.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Being that we currently have red & silver vehicles. I've done the black,grey,blue,green & white colors also in the past. Decided to go for a gamble and go for the 'gold mist' and along with the black/brick leather interior, it should be an interesting combo for sure..Plus tinted windows..


----------



## beastykato (Nov 27, 2010)

I gotta go with red on this one. Not that black/white/silver/gold don't look nice but they blend in with the blandness that everyone else is driving on the road. I love when people buy bright "hey, look at me!" colors. The green on the new camaro comes to mind.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

You will love the black/brick interiors. It looks really good.


----------



## bigredcruze (Nov 15, 2010)

We are getting a Red Cruze Lt with the RS package.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here's some "colorful" info (from *DuPont™*):


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Crystal Red without a doubt!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Silver is the color for me. And I am fussy about silver too. Some I like, some I hate.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

black granite mettalic. heck i had to pay extra for that color. lol


----------



## johnclave123 (Jan 3, 2011)

red color is awesome


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought the red with the black cloth interior. Each to their own, but I personally find white/grey/black boring. I need some colour in my life!!! 
My last car was an 06 Mitsubishi Lancer Ralliart in Lightning Yellow with the black/red interior. It was a beauty! 
I was going to get the black/brick interior in my Cruze, but didn't since I already had that in my Lancer.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

think I am leaning toward taupe gray or the blue color. after those two silver. 
I do like the brick/black interior too.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i have the red and love it


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweet. It sounds like there won't be many IMP blue ones out there like ours.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Black RULES!!!... just ask Obama.


----------



## rbarrera (Feb 9, 2011)

I chose the Ice blue metallic cos lab tests show that it is by far the *fastest*.


----------



## EXPSD (Feb 8, 2011)

Black all the way


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i got a white one but i dont care for white my wife chose that.... my favorite color hands down is the taupe gray and then the black granite in second.


----------



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

My strict car color preference is black. So I ordered mine in black but after I saw how "glittery" it looked I had second thoughts. Wish it was a straight black. 

I was going to switch to red, but my son (who will get this car in 2 years) and a friend didn't like the red.

So glitter ball black it is!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Imperial Blue Metallic FTW!!!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have to say black but i wish they had the darker red the camaro has, would be all over that!!!


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

We have a silver and a red Cruze 2LT RS which are identical except for the color. My wife likes the Crystal Red and I like either one. We bought both of them two weeks apart in March.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

for 2011 model year......Imperial Blue Metallic.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

and look at my avatar..........always partial to red.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Taupe Gray metallic 1st place and the dark blue color close in 2nd


----------

